# شرح مبسط لتقنية lte بالعربي



## khaledjaser (26 مايو 2011)

http://www.scribd.com/doc/56412024

لاتنسوني من دعائكم


----------



## المهندس نسيم نايف (26 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك وفي مالك واولادك


----------



## khaledjaser (27 مايو 2011)

شكرا لك وجزاك الله خير


----------



## مصطفى أفكار (30 مايو 2011)

مشكور جدا وياريت تعرفنا اكتر عنها


----------



## مهندسة امة الرحمن (2 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## khaledjaser (2 يونيو 2011)

امين وأياكم بأذن الله


----------



## دوج دوج (22 يونيو 2011)

مشكوررررررررر


----------

